# Slow ftpd on Freebsd 6.2



## josemel (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am having problem with downloading files in my FreeBSD 6.2 on ESX. The server has 1GB adapter. At first the download rate is between 4-10MBps, after 10-13 seconds the download rate goes down to 100-500KBps. What are the settings that I need to check for the download rate of the ftp to be stable?

Please help. 

Thanks,
Jo


----------

